# Cajun Riviera



## ada5771 (Oct 31, 2012)

Any updates?


----------



## Gotta Be A Ragin Cajun (Feb 24, 2013)

24 called back in the Open

1,3,4,7,8,9,11,12,17,18,20,21,22,23,24,26,27,30,31,32,33,36,37,38


----------



## ada5771 (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks ty! Good luck in the Q with cajun!


----------



## Gotta Be A Ragin Cajun (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks!! I will post call backs after the land blind.


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

Derby. 
1st Diva Starford / Milligan 
2nd Flash Molthan/Milligan 
3rd Bonnie Farmer/Milligan
4th Dyna Dunn/Milligan
Rj Mavis McClure
Jams Summer Woodruff /Milligan 
Harley Molthan/Milligan 
Couple of other jams I think


----------



## Gotta Be A Ragin Cajun (Feb 24, 2013)

Open call backs to the third 15 dogs

1,3,4,9,11,12,17,18,20,24,26,31,33,36,38


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

Congrats to Bob Starford and Tim Milligan for winning the derby with Diva and putting her on the derby list!!!!
Chad and Grady


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

First in a tuff Q is Marshall Stone and Quilla da Thrilla. One more 1st and ya gotta move up!


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

Raymond Little said:


> First in a tuff Q is Marshall Stone and Quilla da Thrilla. One more 1st and ya gotta move up!


Huge Congrats to Marshall and Quilla!!!


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Nice going Marshall and Quilla!


----------



## Danny Castro (Jan 31, 2012)

Open Results:


1st Brees Barras/Brasseaux

2nd Canaille Lee Jolley

3rd Boo Penny/Milligan

4th Gus Jim Scarborough

RJ Rigby Sylvia McClure

Jam Thib Brasseaux

Congrats to all!!


----------



## Diesel123 (Oct 12, 2009)

Bayou Teche Bree's wins open 34 mo old


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Great job Brees ! Last series was thrilling ! Congrats all !


----------



## Riprap (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks Jay, he was in the 4th of the amat also, didnt do it.


----------



## Riprap (Aug 14, 2009)

*Results*

Results:

Amateur:
1st: Cannaille-Lee Jolley
2nd: Hannah-Marshall Stone
3rd: Lexie-Wayne Stupka
4th: Gracie-Sylvia McClure
RJ: Misty-Wayne Stupka
Jams: Taylor-Cox, Dakota-Huckabay,Bentley-Mock, Maggie-Delcambre, Louis-Farmer

Qualifying:
1st: Quilla-Marshall Stone
2nd: Tax-Ida Richard
3rd: Izzy-Root (not sure)

Derby:
1st: Diva-Milligan
2ndyna-Milligan
3rd: ?-Milligan
4th: ?-Milligan

Sorry for incomplete results.

Congrats to all who finished, especially Lee and Marshall. Thanks to all for coming out and the volunteers who helped.


----------

